# Notebook-Kaufberatung



## HerzogIgzorn (3. Februar 2019)

Ich würde mir gerne ein neues Notebook kaufen, da mein alter Laptop  mittlerweile 10 Jahre alt ist und langsam aber sicher an seine Grenzen  stößt.

Da ich bisher immer noch einigermaßen gut mit dem Laptop klar kam, kann  man sich denken, dass ich keine großen Voraussetzungen benötige. Es ist  ein 15,6 Zoll Laptop und so groß sollte der neue auch schon sein, etwas  größer ist auch nicht problematisch.
Benutzt wird der Laptop eigentlich nur zum surfen, für Office und hin  und wieder für das eine oder andere (sehr) alte Spiel ohne besonders  hohe Hardwarevoraussetzungen. Windows 10 sollte aber flüssig laufen,  daran hapert es beim aktuellen Laptop am meisten. Das Betriebssystem  muss aber nicht dabei oder vorinstalliert sein.
Die Festplatte sollte schon 1 TB Platz  bieten. Ein mattes Display und Auflösung in Full HD wären gut.
Vom Budget habe ich mir als Obergrenze 500 € gesetzt, optimal wäre es, wenn ich sogar unter 400 € bleiben würde.

Ich habe selber schon etwas gesucht, wurde aber von der  Masse an verschiedenen Notebooks und derer Versionen überflutet, weshalb  ich nun hier schreibe. Nichtsdestrotrotz hatte ich auf die Schnelle  zwei Notebooks gefunden, die in meinen Laien-Augen nicht schlecht  aussahen:

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hp+250+g6+sp+4bd22es
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hp+15+da0346ng

Was meint ihr zu den beiden? Und welches Notebook/welche Notebooks würdet ihr mir sonst empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2019)

Einen i3 würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt noch mal nehmen (ich habe ein altes i3 Notebook, das war schon grottenlahm) lieber einen i5 oder einen Ryzen. 
Eine SSD ist Pflicht, mind. 120GB aber mehr wäre natürlich besser, dazu halt 1 - 2 TB Festplatte. Beim RAM reicht notfalls übrigens 4GB, habe da keinerlei Unterschied bemerkt, als ich mein altes Notebook von 4 auf 8 aufgerüstet habe und mein aktuelles hat auch wieder nur 4GB und bisher habe ich keine Einschränkungen festgestellt. 

Das beste Notebook, das ich auf die Schnelle für 500 Euro bei notebooksbilliger gefunden habe wäre das hier:
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/no...nder/acer+aspire+3+multimedia+notebook+408210
Das ist eigentlich perfekt ausgestattet und mit Acer kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2019)

Selbst für alte Games wird es aber arg knapp mit der Grafikleistung. Wie alt sind die Games denn, um welche geht es genau`?


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Selbst für alte Games wird es aber arg knapp mit der Grafikleistung. Wie alt sind die Games denn, um welche geht es genau`?



Klar ist eine GForce MX130 nicht sonderlich schnell aber besser als Intel Onboard allemal. Die MX130 soll etwa so schnell sein wie der Vorgänger 940m und der ist nun wirklich nicht lahm, ich spiele auf meinem alten Notebook mit GF 540m sogar Guild Wars 2 mit mittleren Einstellungen problemlos. Also alte Games sollten nun wirklich kein Thema sein.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Klar ist eine GForce MX130 nicht sonderlich schnell aber besser als Intel Onboard allemal. Die MX130 soll etwa so schnell sein wie der Vorgänger 940m und der ist nun wirklich nicht lahm, ich spiele auf meinem alten Notebook mit GF 540m sogar Guild Wars 2 mit mittleren Einstellungen problemlos. Also alte Games sollten nun wirklich kein Thema sein.


 Ich meinte überhaupt die Grenze von 500€, nicht speziell das Notebook. Die Frage ist halt, was für Games gemeint sind - die einen verstehen unter "alten Games" welche von vor 10 Jahren, andere welche von vor 4 Jahren 

Ich hab ein Asus Zenbook mit ner 940m, da laufen viele RELATIV neue Games nicht mal auf niedrig, und der Modus "niedrig" ist halt seit vielen Jahren quasi unverändert, was die Anforderungen angeht Mir geht es darum, dass ich ungern ein Modell empfehlen will, das vlt knapp nicht reicht, aber eben nur 500€ kostet, und für 50-100€ mehr wäre man für viele Jahre sorgenfrei.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich meinte überhaupt die Grenze von 500€, nicht speziell das Notebook. Die Frage ist halt, was für Games gemeint sind - die einen verstehen unter "alten Games" welche von vor 10 Jahren, andere welche von vor 4 Jahren
> 
> Ich hab ein Asus Zenbook mit ner 940m, da laufen viele RELATIV neue Games nicht mal auf niedrig, und der Modus "niedrig" ist halt seit vielen Jahren quasi unverändert, was die Anforderungen angeht Mir geht es darum, dass ich ungern ein Modell empfehlen will, das vlt knapp nicht reicht, aber eben nur 500€ kostet, und für 50-100€ mehr wäre man für viele Jahre sorgenfrei.



Naja, er hat als Obergrenze halt 500 angegeben. Da gibt es in der Regel gar keine Spielegrafikkarte. Mit einer GForce hat er immerhin nicht das Problem wie mit einem Intel Onboardchip, das viele Spiele sich weigern überhaupt zu starten, weil sie entweder Radeon oder GeForce voraussetzen. 

Klar, wenn er 700 bis 800 ausgeben würde, da würde man bei ähnlicher Ausstattung eine bessere Grafikkarte kriegen. Das gepostete Acer ist allerdings meiner Ansicht nach wenn ich mir die Ausstattung so anschaue für 500 ein absoluter Preishammer.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (3. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Antworten 

Also ich glaube ihr müsst euch keine Sorgen machen, dass die Spiele, die ich meine, auf heutigen Notebooks laufen oder nicht. Es geht um Spiele, die 10-20 Jahre alt sind und größtenteils auch auf meinem aktuellen Notebook laufen. Das sind Spiele, die ich früher gerne gespielt habe und die ich hin und wieder noch etwas spiele. Aber das sind (glaube ich) keine Spiele, die besondere Herausforderungen an das Notebook stellen. So zum Beispiel die alte Championship Manager-Reihe oder auch Command & Conquer Generals. Nichtsdestrotrotz kann sich das in den nächsten Wochen oder Monaten natürlich ändern, weswegen ich schon das Beste aus meinem Budget herausholen möchte.
Zum Vergleich vielleicht mal mein aktuelles, 11 Jahre altes Notebook dazu:

https://www.notebookinfo.de/produkte/samsung-r560-aura-p8400-madril/np-r560-as05de/00000203/

Daran könnt ihr sehen, was ich für einen alten Kasten habe und dass wahrscheinlich jedes neue Notebook eine signifikante Verbesserung darstellen würde 

Dazu wollte ich eben noch erwähnen, dass das vorgeschlagene Acer, so wie ich das sehe, kein Laufwerk hat. So eines wäre aber schon wünschenswert, da die genannten alten Spiele eines benötigen.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2019)

Uff, DVD Laufwerke sind ziemlich am aussterben. Macht es nicht mehr Sinn sich ein CD Image der Spiele zu erstellen und dann darüber zu spielen (also die Image Datei ersetzt die eingelegte CD)? 

Problem ist nämlich, dass SSD plus HDD den Platz für das Laufwerk wegnehmen. Wenn du nicht so viel Platz benötigst könntest du notfalls auf die HDD verzichten. Auf die SSD darfst du auf keinen Fall verzichten, die ist heute Pflicht und beschleunigt das System quasi unendlich. 

Mit DVD Laufwerk in deinem Preissegment finde ich nur drei Geräte, dafür musst du bei der CPU dann wieder erhebliche Abstriche machen:
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/er...erweiterte+suche/fujitsu+lifebook+a357+405469
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/erweiterte+suche/notebooks+erweiterte+suche/hp+15+da0106ng
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/er...erweiterte+suche/lenovo+v130+15ikb+81hn00h0ge

Ein Gerät mit 720p Display würde ich bei 15 Zoll übrigens nicht empfehlen, das sollte schon Full HD bieten.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (3. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Uff, DVD Laufwerke sind ziemlich am aussterben. Macht es nicht mehr Sinn sich ein CD Image der Spiele zu erstellen und dann darüber zu spielen (also die Image Datei ersetzt die eingelegte CD)?


Wenn das möglich ist: gerne 
Ist das denn ohne Ausnahmen möglich, sich von jeder CD ein Image zu erstellen?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein Gerät mit 720p Display würde ich bei 15 Zoll übrigens nicht empfehlen, das sollte schon Full HD bieten.


Nur mal eine kurze Verständnisfrage dazu: als ich meinen aktuellen Laptop damals kaufte, war 15 Zoll das Standardmaß. Ist das immer noch so oder hat sich das schon in Richtung 17 Zoll entwickelt und man sollte auch in der Region schauen?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2019)

Oder Du nutzt (wenn stationär) ein externes DVD-Laufwerk über USB. Diese Lösung nutze ich  bei meinem Macbook Pro. Bei mobilem Einsatz ist das aber eher suboptimal. Aber da brauche ich in der Regel keine DVD oder CD.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2019)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Wenn das möglich ist: gerne
> Ist das denn ohne Ausnahmen möglich, sich von jeder CD ein Image zu erstellen?


Ich sage es mal vorsichtig so, wenn man weiß wie, dann ist das kein Ding. Gerade bei alten Titeln hilft notfalls GameCopyWorld. Ansonsten kann man sicher mal schauen, ob man irgendwo die Einstellungen bzw. Patches die GoG verwendet auch so bekommt, ohne das ganze Spiel dort kaufen zu müssen. 

Diverse Command & Conquer Teile kann man sich inzwischen auch kostenlos etwa bei Chip oder Computer Bild herunterladen. Ansonsten kommt es halt drauf an, ob das Spiel einen Kopierschutz hat, hat es keinen kann man sich die CD ja einfach so auf Platte kopieren. 

Edit: Die Idee mit dem externen Laufwerk ist ansonsten auch eine sehr gute Lösung.



> Nur mal eine kurze Verständnisfrage dazu: als ich meinen aktuellen Laptop damals kaufte, war 15 Zoll das Standardmaß. Ist das immer noch so oder hat sich das schon in Richtung 17 Zoll entwickelt und man sollte auch in der Region schauen?


Ehrlich gesagt geht der Trend eher in umgekehrte Richtung. Notebooks werden eher kleiner und leichter, einzig wer ein Gaming Notebook will greift wohl noch zu 17 Zoll und mehr, wobei ich das sehr suboptimal finde, wieso würde aber den Rahmen hier jetzt sprengen. Mein erster Notebook hatte 2008 noch ein 17 Zoll Display. Mein zweites hatte dann schon nur 14 Zoll und mein aktuelles hat auch 15,6 Zoll, weil das als sozusagen Standardmaß auch am günstigsten ist. 

Allerdings würde ich heute generell nicht mehr zu 720p greifen, auch bei kleineren Displays nicht, auch wenn es da theoretisch ausreicht. Der Grund ist, solche Displays sind letztlich Billigschrott. Und 1080p ist halt angenehm scharf. Du hast ja inzwischen selbst bei Smartphone Auflösungen von weit über 1080p.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2019)

Heutzutage sollte man unbedingt FullHD nehmen, die Games kannst du dann auf den Bildschirm "strecken" lassen. Problem könnte aber sein, dass einige Games ggf wegen Windows 10 gar nicht mehr laufen. Eventuell bekommst du aber einige der Games auch als angepasste Version für Steam oder GOG, dann laufen die auch auf Windows 10.

Und für CD/DVD holst Du dir einen externen USB-Brenner für 20€. 

15,6 Zoll ist an sich das beliebteste Format, die sind klein genug für nen Rucksack, wiegen auch oft keine 2kg mehr. Kleinere sind bei gleicher Leistung idr teurer, größere eher als stationäre "PCs" gedacht, es gibt nicht viele, die sich ein 17 Zoll-Notebook zum Mitnehmen holen.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (3. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank euch nochmal 

Ist denn dann das genannte Acer (https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/no...8_1549217343_384ac06201be2c4afa31ef5558e4cadf)  das beste in der Presklasse? Oder sollte ich lieber zu einem anderen greifen?

Und findet ihr es auch auf den Homepages von Mediamarkt oder Saturn? Dann könnte ich da mal hinfahren und mir das anschauen.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2019)

Also ich habe kein günstigeres mit einer solchen Ausstattung gesehen, im Gegenteil, meist musst du 100 bis 200 Euro drauflegen um solche Ausstattung zu kriegen. 
Da ich allerdings ebenfalls letztes Jahr ein Acer mit ähnlichem Gehäuse und ähnlicher Ausstattung gekauft habe kann ich zumindest daher sagen, dass es da nichts zu meckern gibt. 
Meines ist das hier, im März 2018 in einem Sale für 470 statt 600 Euro gekauft: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B076DB438C/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Genau das gleiche Modell mal im Laden anzuschauen wird übrigens schwierig, bei Notebooks gibt es das gleiche Modell mit ähnlicher Bezeichnung in 1000 verschiedenen Varianten, d.h. ein Gerät hat 4GB statt 8GB und schon ist die Bezeichnung eine völlig andere auch wenn der Rest identisch ist. Von daher wirst du meist nur bei ein, zwei Händlern wirklich identische Geräte finden.

Allerdings habe ich gerade noch gesehen, das Notebook kommt mit Linux, wenn du kein aktuelles Windows hast musst du dir einen Key dazu kaufen, die gibt es aber bei Amazon oder eBay problemlos um ca. 10 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2019)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch nochmal
> 
> Ist denn dann das genannte Acer (https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/no...8_1549217343_384ac06201be2c4afa31ef5558e4cadf)  das beste in der Presklasse? Oder sollte ich lieber zu einem anderen greifen?
> 
> Und findet ihr es auch auf den Homepages von Mediamarkt oder Saturn? Dann könnte ich da mal hinfahren und mir das anschauen.


 MM / Saturn haben oft abweichende Modelle, die es nur dort gibt. Für 500€ bekommst du natürlich kein superedles Modell, und ein anderes für 500€ ohne "richtigen" Grafikkarten und mit nem schwächeren Prozessor wäre vermutlich für den gleichen preis beim Rest der Qualität etwas besser. Aber bei Preis-Leistung wirst du sicher nicht oder nur mit Glück etwas ähnlich starkes wie das Acer Aspire 3-Modell finden, das einen Core i5, ne SSD und eine "richtige" und nicht nur ne CPU-Grafikeinheit hat.

Bei Saturn/MM gibt es aber oft auch ordentliche Angebote, und irgendein Modell der Acer Aspire 3-Reihe haben die vermutlich auch da, da kannst du dann zumindest das Gehäuse und die Tastatur mal in Augenschein nehmen. Das DERZEIT günstigste Aspire 3 mit Nvidia-Grafikchip bei MediaMarkt wäre das hier https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_acer-aspire-e-15-e5-573g-590f-2110787.html  555€, Nvidia 940m, 1000GB Festplatte, aber keine SSD. Bei Saturn kostet das günstigste aktuell 565€ mit einer MX130 als Grafikkarte, auch Festplatte und keine SSD. 

Es kann natürlich sein, dass in ein paar Tagen ein Angebot kommt und du es dann bei Saturn / MM holen kannst.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (4. Februar 2019)

Was wäre denn sonst auch mit folgendem Notebook im Vergleich zu dem Acer für 499 € von notebooksbilliger?

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_acer-aspire-5-a515-52-58s9-2484912.html

Heute Nacht gibt's darauf bei Media Markt ja noch 19%, so dass man bei ca. 550 € rauskäme.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Februar 2019)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Was wäre denn sonst auch mit folgendem Notebook im Vergleich zu dem Acer für 499 € von notebooksbilliger?
> 
> https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_acer-aspire-5-a515-52-58s9-2484912.html
> 
> Heute Nacht gibt's darauf bei Media Markt ja noch 19%, so dass man bei ca. 550 € rauskäme.



Schönes Teil, hat eine bessere CPU als das von mir gepostete und scheinbar Tastaturbeleuchtung, ansonsten ja ziemlich identisch. Wenn du das wirklich für 550 bekommst würde ich da zuschlagen. Mir zeigt er ja 680 als Preis an.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (4. Februar 2019)

Da war ich jetzt leider zu spät und habe die Aktion verpasst.
Dann nochmal zurück zum Acer für 499 €. Da ist ja Linux drauf. An sich kein Problem, da ich Windows 10 auf DVD habe. Aber ohne Laufwerk wird die Installation dann ja auch schwierig.

Wie läuft das denn über einen Key via Amazon?

Edit: Was wäre denn noch mit folgenden Modellen?

https://geizhals.de/hp-15-db0701ng-silber-4ub55ea-abd-a1850178.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/hp-15-da0307ng-schwarz-4gz17ea-abd-a1850953.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/hp-15-db0200ng-schwarz-4ex94ea-abd-a1850127.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+15+db0009ng/eqsqid/0f44d5f1-6988-45b2-9d2f-16973f5642ef

Oder welches käme von diesen beiden Listen noch in Frage?

https://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&xf=1160...tualisieren&plz=&dist=&mail=&sort=p&bl1_id=30
https://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&bpmax=6...79_15~2991_120~82_HDD~82_allgsosd~84_DVD+/-RW


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Februar 2019)

Wenn du Win 10 schon hast, dann brauchst du es nicht neu kaufen. Du kannst dir für Windows 10 mit dem Media Creation Tool einfach einen USB Stick zum Installieren erstellen. Download etwa hier: https://www.chip.de/downloads/Media-Creation-Tool-fuer-Windows-10_81610099.html 
Wichtig ist halt nur, dass du die Seriennummer hast. 

Viele von den von dir neu geposteten Notebooks kosten jetzt aber merklich über 500. Wie hoch ist denn jetzt dein Gesamtbudget?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (4. Februar 2019)

Naja, grundsätzlich würde ich am liebsten schon unter 500 € bleiben. Wenn ihr aber sagt, dass es für "nur" 50 € oder 75 € mehr schon deutlich bessere Qualität gibt und ich damit auch deutlich länger auskommen würde, würde ich den Aufschlag in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2019)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Naja, grundsätzlich würde ich am liebsten schon unter 500 € bleiben. Wenn ihr aber sagt, dass es für "nur" 50 € oder 75 € mehr schon deutlich bessere Qualität gibt und ich damit auch deutlich länger auskommen würde, würde ich den Aufschlag in Kauf nehmen.


Wenn es ein Angebot gibt, kann das eben durchaus passieren. Sofern es nicht dringend ist, könntest du also ein wenig abwarten.


Derzeit das günstigste mit einer Nvidia 950m: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+e15+multimedia+notebook?nbb=45c48c  256 GB SSD, keine HDD, Linux als OS. Das wäre aber durchaus merkbar stärker als eines mit einer 940m oder mx130.


Danach klafft aber eine Lücke, d.h. merkbar besser als eine 940m oder MX130 kostet - wenn man nicht die 950m nimmt - mindestens 800€. Das wäre zB eine MX160, oder GTX 1050. Leider wird die Leistungsklasse zwischen der 940m und einer MX160 / GTX 1050 derzeit nicht bedient. Insofern ist es auch sowieso fraglich, ob du nicht erst in ein paar Monaten etwas besseres als ein Notebook mit einer 940m oder MX130 bekommst für unter 600€.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (4. Februar 2019)

Das heißt eigentlich wär es sinnvoller noch ein paar Monate zu warten? Oder macht es keinen Unterschied und ich kann bedenkenlos das Acer für 499 € kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2019)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Das heißt eigentlich wär es sinnvoller noch ein paar Monate zu warten? Oder macht es keinen Unterschied und ich kann bedenkenlos das Acer für 499 € kaufen?


Das kann man nicht abschätzen. Es kann sein, dass es in 3 Monaten neue Notebooks mit ner besseren Karte für 500€ gibt, oder einer VIEL besseren für 550-600€. Es kann aber auch sein, dass sich in den nächsten 12 Monaten nichts ändert in der Preisklasse. Ich denke, du machst nix falsch, wenn du es jetzt kaufst, da die Games ja eher alt sind. Du könntest vtt noch Di und Mi abend abwarten, da gibt es manchmal Abendangebote bei MediaMarkt und Saturn, aber ansonsten kannst du das Acer  nehmen


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (4. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Hilfe 

Dann denke ich wird es in den nächsten Tagen auf das Acer hinauslaufen. Oder sind die 80 € mehr für eines dieser vier Notebooks besser investiert und man kann eine deutlich längere Lebensdauer erwarten?

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+320+15ikba+80ye00ange
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+v130+15ikb+81hn00j8ge
https://geizhals.de/hp-15-db0701ng-silber-4ub55ea-abd-a1850178.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+15+db0009ng/eqsqid/0f44d5f1-6988-45b2-9d2f-16973f5642ef


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2019)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe
> 
> Dann denke ich wird es in den nächsten Tagen auf das Acer hinauslaufen. Oder sind die 80 € mehr für eines dieser vier Notebooks besser investiert und man kann eine deutlich längere Lebensdauer erwarten?
> 
> ...



Die sind allesamt schlechter, was Spiele angeht. Und die "Lebensdauer" kann man nur raten, da kann Dir niemand was garantieren.


----------

